# Routing large letters for a sign



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a customer that wants me to build a large sign approximately 7' long and 1.5' high. I want to have the words engraved largely. Don't have a CNC, and dont want to use cheap plastic templates. What are my options? Free hand?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A friend built a complete upper and lower case set of templates for use with a router inlay kit. 
He started with a Sears pantograph paper letter set and used a scroll saw to make the letters templates from 1/2" (IIRC) MDF. Of course, he allowed for the rub collar diameter.
His were for inlays, but the same principal could be used for direct routing. 
A lot of work, but then he does a lot of big signs.
The nice thing about the pantograph paper patterns is that they have indicator marks for letter spacings.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

some folks print out in a large font on their computers, glue to the wood and route freehand through the printouts. not sure my hand would be steady enough but may try one of these days. plane or sand the paper off. if the letters are going to be painted, paint first before stripping the printouts.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I am going to give the free handing a try, make a few practice runs on scrap wood first.


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

Years ago, I made a name plate for my parents to hang over their cabin door - 2×12 redwood, about 4 feet long, with large eye screws in the top edge for hanging. I laid out the lettering by hand in a classic-looking Roman sort of font, inside a "frame" type of edge about 1.5" wide along the edges of the plank. I started the "frame" with a 60° "V" bit in the router, using an edge guide to follow the edges of the board. Then, I roughed in the letters, staying about a half inch away from the lettering. After the rough-in, I "snuck up" on the edges of the letters. Once the letters were close to "finished", I cleared the background field with a flat-bottomed bit, working in small steps. An auxiliary base may be helpful for large areas of background. A little finish work with gouges was needed to clean up the edges of the lettering.

Using a template would have been much less nerve-wracking, but this was a one-of sort of thing, so I didn't go to that trouble.


----------

